# Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker



## gambinho (23. Juli 2015)

Moin leute
Ich wollte mir oben genannte Rute zulegen zum Gufi-angeln auf Hecht und Zander und evtl auch Barsch. Haupteinsatzgebiet ist der Rhein bei Köln aber auch hin und wieder mal in Seen. 
Jetzt ist halt die Frage ob die Rute in 2.58m und mit 30-80g Wgw überdimensioniert ist?! Evtl könnte man ja auch an die alte Version rankommen die hätte dann 20-60g

was würdet ihr mir raten?
mfg


----------



## Tobi92 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Also fürs gezielte fischen auf Barsch find ich beide ein wenig überdimensioniert und va. zu hart. 

Für Hecht und Zander passen beide super


----------



## gambinho (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Da ich noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe sofort mal die Frage: ist es einfach so,dass man bei einer überdimensionierten Rute und einem Kleineren Fisch den Drill nicht wirklich spürt und es deshalb nicht wirklich spass macht? 
Dann würde es denk ich Sinn machen eine hecht/Zander und eine barsch/Forellen Rute zu kaufen oder?


----------



## Tino34 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Jepp.

Die 20-60gr Bushwhacker war meine Einsteigerrute für Zander und Hecht. Für Barsch ist die definitiv zu hart! Ansonsten in meinen Augen P/L Sieger in der Kategorie!


----------



## Schugga (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



gambinho schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe sofort mal die Frage: ist es einfach so,dass man bei einer überdimensionierten Rute und einem Kleineren Fisch den Drill nicht wirklich spürt und es deshalb nicht wirklich spass macht?
> Dann würde es denk ich Sinn machen eine hecht/Zander und eine barsch/Forellen Rute zu kaufen oder?



Man spürt die Fische schon - aber dadurch, dass die RUte relativ hart ist, federt sie im Drill von Barschen die Schläge und Fluchten nicht genug ab...und dann schlitzen viele Barsche aus 
(ich habe die Bushwhacker XLNT, 2,43m, 15-50 gr)


----------



## GandRalf (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Moin auch,

Es kommt auf den Barsch an...

Habe im Dezember im MK zwei Barsche von 37 und 43cm mit der "alten" Bushwhacker 2,58m 20-60gr. gefangen.
Die Bisse auf den Spinmad spürte man deutlich. Auch der Drill (ok, man sollte nicht zu sehr forcieren) war eigentlich kein Problem.
"Spaß" hat es auch gemacht, obwohl eine leichtere Rute sicher um einiges spektakulärer gebogen worden wäre..#6
Ich kann es nicht genau belegen, aber habe irgendwie das Gefühl, als ob bei den neuen Ruten (Version II) lediglich auf dem Papier das WG angepasst wurde. Ansonsten lediglich Kosmetik (Ringe etc.).|kopfkrat

Für das normale Barscheln würde ich mir mal die 10-30gr. bzw. die 3-18gr. ansehen.


----------



## RayZero (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Klar macht es Sinn sich eine extra Spinnrute für Barsch zu holen, welche auf den Zielfisch angepasst ist, sofern man auch "Spaß" bei seinem Hobby haben möchte.

Nötig ist es nicht - du kannst auch mit der Pilke Barsche fangen, sofern du ihnen beim Anhieb nicht den Kopf abreist :m

Neben Spaß im Drill gibt es aber noch andere Faktoren. Am feinen Gerät lassen sich die kleinen Barschköder besser Führen und Werfen. Dabei spielt natürlich auch die Schnur eine Rolle. Mit Hecht/Zander-Geflecht von 0,15er und aufwärts und der entsprechenden Rute wird man diese nicht sonderlich auf Weite bringen.


----------



## gambinho (23. Juli 2015)

Danke für die guten Antworten. Was würdet ihr denn dann für hecht/Zander nehmen? Die alte 20-60 oder die neue 30-80?
Für barsch/Forelle werde ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen und bin nicht auf Die bushwhacker festgelegt


----------



## simmi321 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Kommt drauf an, mein Sohn hat die 20-60g die ist super für den Rhein . Aber wenn du mal im Strom Fischen willst könnte es knapp werden ist aber möglich . Darfst dann eben nicht mehr durchziehen


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Die alte und die neue geben sich nicht viel beim WG.
Ich habe die alte mit 20-60 gr und sie kann deutlich mehr. Man hat eher den Eindruck, dass damals das optimale Wurfgewicht angegeben wurde.
Ich konnte keinen großen Unterschied zur aktuellen Serie feststellen.
Man sagt auch, dass die neue angeblich bessere Ringe habe.
Meine alte habe ich auch schon am Vater Rhein gefischt mit Gufi und ordentlichen Bleiköpfen und die hat das gut gemacht.

Ich denke du solltest die nehmen, die dir besser gefällt und welche du bezahlen möchtest. Leistungsmäßig sind die Ruten nahezu gleich.:m

Teste doch am besten mal in einem Laden oder schau sie dir bei Angelfreuden mal an.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Gambinho: Du solltest deine Wahl des WGs der Rute daraufhin auswählen, welche du Köder du schwerpunktmäßig einsetzen wirst. Ich weiss, vor Allem als Anfänger ist es schwer nachvollziehbar, da "beisst sich der Hund in den Schwanz"- denke viele- weil wie soll man vor dem Angeln wissen, welche Köder die Fische haben wollen?! Aber da müssen wir alle durch, da bist du nicht allein. Also leg dich ERST auf die Köder bzw. -Gewichte fest- und DANN auf die Rute. ABER es geht auch folgendermaßen: Du kaufst dir die Rute zuerst, und stimmst dann den Köderkauf entsprechend darauf ab- wobei das tendenziell von den Meisten als nachteilig angesehen wird.
Ist so wie oft, beim Angeln allgemein: DU selbst musst letztendlich den Kompromiss wählen, den DU für richtig hälst, wirklich helfen kann dir keiner dabei. Siehe auch den lebhaft diskutierten Thread um den "Gummihype"- da hält es auch jeder Anders, weil jeder andere Ansichten, andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## GandRalf (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

@ Alter Sack..

Dann hat mich mein Eindruck wohl auch nicht getäuscht.

Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## gambinho (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

hey super dann wäre das ja auch geklärt. als köder würde ich gerne gummifische benutzen!! 
Bei der Länge ist die 258cm auch die richtige Wahl? oder eher 243?
mfg


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Von Ufer ist definitiv die längere Variante im Vorteil- bei vermehrtem Einsatz vom Boot die Kürzere!


----------



## gambinho (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Danke dann nehm ich die! Was wäre denn eine passende Rolle und geflochtene Schnur?


----------



## Shaman (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



gambinho schrieb:


> Danke dann nehm ich die! Was wäre denn eine passende Rolle und geflochtene Schnur?


Ich finde,  dass die 3000 Penn Battle perfekt zu 20-60 passt. Die Balance ist fast ideal.


----------



## Schugga (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den anderen Bushwhackern ist, aber meine ist ziemlich kopflastig, so dass da echt was größeres/schwereres als Rolle dran muss.
Meine Penn Sargus 2000 und meine Exo 30 sind definitiv zu leicht (und die Sargus auch definitiv zu klein).

Ich empfehle daher, nicht unter 300 gr. Rollengewicht zu gehen.
Die Penn Battle 3000 klingt gut und passend


----------



## Fr33 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



Schugga schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den anderen Bushwhackern ist, aber meine ist ziemlich kopflastig, so dass da echt was größeres/schwereres als Rolle dran muss.
> Meine Penn Sargus 2000 und meine Exo 30 sind definitiv zu leicht (und die Sargus auch definitiv zu klein).
> 
> Ich empfehle daher, nicht unter 300 gr. Rollengewicht zu gehen.
> Die Penn Battle 3000 klingt gut und passend



Hey Schugga,

 ich dachte das Thema " Kopflastige Rute durch fette Rolle ausbalancieren" haben wir endlich hinter uns gebracht, oder doch nicht? 

 Je näher das Gewicht am Drehpunkt sitzt, umso weniger Wirkung hat es. Der Drehpunkt wäre deine Hand und die Stelle wo Sie die Rute greift. Anstelle von einer 100gr schweren Rolle würden unter umständen am Ende des Griffes schon 15-20gr reichen. Hebelgesetze sei dank


----------



## Pipo2305 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ich hab ne 4000er shimano Rarenium FA an der Rute und spür die Kopflastigkeit nicht wirklich.


----------



## gambinho (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

hey vielen dank leider ist die penn battle etwas teuer. hab gedacht ne penn sargus oder eine blackarc. welche würdet ihr nehmen


----------



## Schugga (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hey Schugga,
> 
> ich dachte das Thema " Kopflastige Rute durch fette Rolle ausbalancieren" haben wir endlich hinter uns gebracht, oder doch nicht?
> 
> Je näher das Gewicht am Drehpunkt sitzt, umso weniger Wirkung hat es. Der Drehpunkt wäre deine Hand und die Stelle wo Sie die Rute greift. Anstelle von einer 100gr schweren Rolle würden unter umständen am Ende des Griffes schon 15-20gr reichen. Hebelgesetze sei dank



Jajajajajaaaaa, Hebelgesetz - Du hast ja Recht! 

Also, für mich hat sich die Sache mit der Kopflastigkeit erledigt, weil ich jetzt eine andere Rute Fische #6

Aber ich wollte es dennoch hier in diesem Thread erwähnen, denn mit der Sargus (knapp 275 gr) ist meine BW weniger kopflastig als mit der Exo (210 gr) - was ja heißt, dass es ein wenig besser ausbalanciert ist, wenn die Rolle schwerer ist


----------



## RayZero (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



Schugga schrieb:


> Jajajajajaaaaa, Hebelgesetz - Du hast ja Recht!
> 
> Also, für mich hat sich die Sache mit der Kopflastigkeit erledigt, weil ich jetzt eine andere Rute Fische #6
> 
> Aber ich wollte es dennoch hier in diesem Thread erwähnen, denn mit der Sargus (knapp 275 gr) ist meine BW weniger kopflastig als mit der Exo (210 gr) - was ja heißt, dass es ein wenig besser ausbalanciert ist, wenn die Rolle schwerer ist



Du weißt ja: je schwerer die Eier, desto steiler der Winkel :q

Sorry der musste sein :l

Ansonsten geb ich Fr33 recht, eine schwere Rute braucht nicht noch zusätzlich eine schwere Rolle. Lieber ein bisschen mehr Spinat essen, dann klappt es auch mit der Kopflastigkeit.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



> hey vielen dank leider ist die penn battle etwas teuer. hab gedacht  ne penn sargus oder eine blackarc. welche würdet ihr nehmen


Kommt ganz drauf an, welches Übersetzungsverhältnis Du bevorzugst. Stabil sind beide Rollen.

Ich persönlich fang mit ner hohen ÜS wie bei der Sargus gar nix an - ich kurble stattdessen bei Bedarf lieber schneller.

Bin aber kein reiner Jigger und fische allgemein auch sehr viel mit Zugködern (sehr gern auch in Prämortal-Slo-Mo). Allgemein ist eine Rolle mit niedrigerer ÜS universeller.

Überleg Dir also in Deinem speziellen Fall den angedachten Ausführ-Anteil von Techniken, bei denen es lose Schnur (möglichst schnell) aufzunehmen gilt bzw. bei denen ein hoher Schnureinzug und/oder ein hohes Tempo gefragt sind - z. B. Jiggen, Faulenzen, Topwatern mit Stickbaits, Rapfen-Burnen.

Sollte dieser Anteil (deutlich) überwiegen --> höhere ÜS
Andersrum / möglichst universell (wie bei mir) --> niedrigere ÜS

Da gibts also quasi kein "besser" oder "schlechter", sondern nur "individuell geeignet" - je nachdem, was Du konkret vorhast.


----------



## DeralteSack (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ich nutze ne Penn Sargus 3000 oder auch mal die Black Arc 8400 und komme mit beiden sehr gut zurecht. Hab auch schon die 4000er Sargus dran gehabt.#6

Eine Rolle balanciert keine Rute aus. Wer das möchte, sollte mit Gewichten im Handstück arbeiten. Sollte sich jedoch nicht wundern, dass die Rute dann schwerer wird.
Aber dieses Thema ist bereits älter, als das Angeln selbst.

Das Gewicht der Kombo ist halt auch ein bisschen ne Frage der persönlichen Kraft und Ausdauer. Dem einen fällt der Arm nach 15 min mit ner 200 gr Kombo ab, dem anderen machen 4 Stunden 500 gr michts aus.|rolleyes


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Hi gambinho,
ich habe beide Ruten, allerdings habe ich die 30 - 80 Gramm ziemlich neu und ich habe noch nie damit geangelt. Wenn du mal Richtung Langenfeld kommst, kannst du sie gerne testen.
Vor kurzem habe ich einen 44´er Barsch mit der 20-60 Gramm Rute gefangen. Das merkt man schon ;-)

VG Martin


----------



## Shaman (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Meine Fresse, wo fangen sie solche Barsche? Ich habe nicht mal einen 30er gesehen,  geschweige gefangen.  Es waren in der Regel nur Klein*******r zwischen 10-20.

PS: Bezüglich die Rute,  vielleicht bilde ich mir nur ein,  aber Jigköpfe (inkl. Köder) unter 12-15gr kann man fast garnicht wahrnehmen (spüren). Aber da ich die eher für schwerer Jig gekauft habe,  sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## ayron (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



RayZero schrieb:


> Lieber ein bisschen mehr Spinat essen, dann klappt es auch mit der Kopflastigkeit.



Das bringt es total bei Schmerzen im Handgelenk. Den Satz hätte ich akzeptiert, wenn du für das ausbalancieren der Kombos geworben hättest. Ausgewogene Kombos dürfen gern mal 200gr. mehr haben - das kann man mit Spinat locker wegstecken.


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



Shaman schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, wo fangen sie solche Barsche? Ich habe nicht mal einen 30er gesehen,  geschweige gefangen.  Es waren in der Regel nur Klein*******r zwischen 10-20.
> 
> PS: Bezüglich die Rute,  vielleicht bilde ich mir nur ein,  aber Jigköpfe (inkl. Köder) unter 12-15gr kann man fast garnicht wahrnehmen (spüren). Aber da ich die eher für schwerer Jig gekauft habe,  sehe ich da kein Problem.



Im Rhein.......
Ich angel sehr häufig mit 10 Gramm Köpfen und die merkt man SUPER. Die schweren Köpfe, ab ca. 25 Gramm machen Probleme. Das ist aber ein anderer Angelbereich, nämlich die Hauptströmung.

Zum Ausbalanzieren der Ruten steht hier im Board wirklich genug! Einfach mal mit "Wickelblei" am unteren Handteil ein wenig experimentieren. Mich persönlich stört kopflastigkeit aber überhaupt nicht, im Gegenteil. Ich mag es lieber......

VG Martin


----------



## angel-daddy (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ach so, Angler dutzen sich.....zumindest mich ALLE ;-)

VG Martin


----------



## Shaman (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



HerbertHolzkopf schrieb:


> Eine recht steife Rute für die Barsche, zumal die Savage-Gear Ruten gefühlt etwas härter ausfallen als die Gewichtsangabe vermuten lässt.


Er wollte doch eine Gufi-rute für Zander und Hecht haben. Deswegen passt es. Für Barsche sollte man eher etwas feineres nehmen.


----------



## oeh (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Hallo,

ich habe auch Savage Gear XLNT Ruten, allerdings nicht genau die, die Du Dir zulegen möchtest.

An meiner XLNT 2,1 m, 15-42 g und meiner schwereren Daiwa 2,4m, 50-120 g habe ich jeweils eine black arc 8300 bzw. 8400. Ich finde das passt ganz. Mit den Spro Rollen (ich habe noch eine red arc an meiner Forellen-/Barschruten) bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte aber irgendwann auch keine Lust mehr, mich noch länger mit Rollen zu beschäftigen. Deshalb hab ich am Anfang zu der black arc gegriffen und bin bis auf wenige Ausnahmen dabei geblieben. (Die Auswahl ist mir da einfach zu große.)


Prinzipiell möchte ich noch folgendes beitragen:

Meiner Meinung nach ist die 258 cm lange mit einem WG von 20-60g gut für GuFis für Zander und Hecht geeignet, da die Savage Ruten (ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei dieser auch so ist) sehr/schön hart sind. Bei vielen anderen Ruten würde ich beim WG sogar noch etwas höher gehen, da größere GuFis mit Kopf auch mal ganz schön schwer werden können.

Für Barsch und Forelle würde ich mir definitiv eine extra Rute (und Rolle) zulegen. Die Länge ist da meines Erachtens davon abhängig, ob Du am/im Fluß oder auf dem See angeln willst. Für kleinere Flüsse würde ich (aufgrund des oft vorhandenen Bewuchses am Ufer) eine kurze Rute (meine ist gerade mal 1,8 m) mit einem WG von ca. 5-20 g nehmen. Da gibt es aus meiner Sicht schon gute für ca. 60€. Für den See könnte sie natürlich schon länger sein. Aber ein Kompromiss bei der Länge ist das sicher auch zu finden. Der Drill einer Forelle macht mit so einer Rute auf jeden Fall wesentlich mehr Spaß. Eine Forelle schlitzt man zudem mit einer harten Rute UND einer geflochtenen Schnur schnell aus. Es bietet sich dann für eine kleinere Rute natürlich auch eine kleinere Rolle mit entsprechender Schnur an.

Viele Grüße


----------



## gambinho (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

so mal ein kleines update aus dem stürmischen köln.
ich habe mir jetzt die 2.58m rute in 30-80g Wgw geholt und da ich mich bei den Rollen absolut nicht entscheiden konnte und übers Internet bestellt hab, hab ich einfach penn sargus 3000 und black arc 840 genommen und entscheide mich wenn ich beide in der hand hatte. 
danke nochmal für die ganzen guten antworten


----------



## DeralteSack (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Oh, Oh,...

Zwei sehr gute Rollen!#6
Da wird dir die Entscheidung schwer fallen!

Am Ende behälst du dann doch beide Rollen und es kommt dann doch noch ne weitere Rute hinzu!:q:q:q


----------



## gambinho (3. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Die Sachen sind dank dem dhl Streik immer noch nicht da bis auf die Blackarc die mir schonmal gut gefällt. Also auch direkt meine Frage ich wollte ja zum Ausgleich für die bushwhacker noch gern ne filigrane rute für barsch/Forelle und würde am liebsten kleine Spinner als Köder benutzen aber auch mal kleine Gummis. Ist das wieder so ein Gegensatz dass es nicht mit einer rute zu machen ist?

edit: jackson stl, venerate,veritas,shimano alivio dx? die rute sollte wenn möglich billiger sein als die bushwhacker


----------



## DeralteSack (3. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Als "filigrane" Ruten im Rahmen deiner Kriterien bevorzuge ich beispielsweise die

*Jackson STL-X Pro Lite 5-15 g*
und die 
*DAM NEO Finesse 5-15 g

*Die Abu Veritas liegt schon wieder preislich im Bereich der Bushwhacker*.
*
Alles sehr feine und elastische Ruten, die dein Köderspektrum, insofern auch fein gewählt, gut können.

Von Shimano gibt es als günstige Möglichkeit noch die Catana.

Leider ist gerade die Jackson nur noch sehr schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## gambinho (4. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ja schade. Die Jackson find ich echt nicht mehr. Dann guck ich mir mal die Dam an


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Hi Gambinho,
 guck dir mal die Mag Pro Lite EVX 632ML 190/4-18g,
 an.
 Sehr geile Rute, schnelle Aktion und klasse Rückmeldung.
 Bei Ebay grad für 59,99+6,96Versand.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (4. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Hi Gambinho,
> guck dir mal die Mag Pro Lite EVX 632ML 190/4-18g,
> an.
> Sehr geile Rute, schnelle Aktion und klasse Rückmeldung.
> ...


Joo, nach Savages Bushwacker ist Mitchell der König der guten Blanks unter 100 Euro.
Abstriche muss man bei der Beringung und der fehlenden Hakenöse machen. Die Blanks sind quasi kompromisslos schnell, trocken und brettig.
Früher konnte man noch die Mantikor Nakama Specialist Spin dazu zählen, die wahrscheinlich beste Rute, die es in ihrer Preisklasse je gab!


----------



## gambinho (5. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Die bushwhacker und die sargus sind heut endlich angekommen. Gefällt mir super die rute doch kam wie es kommen musste. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen sargus und Blackarc. 
Vom Gefühl her find ich die sargus besser nur hat sie eine deutlich kleinere spule als die arc 840

Edit: sargus 3000 behalten oder die 4000er nehmen? leider is bei der sargus auch 
keine ersatzspule dabei
Edit2: ist es normal,dass der unterste Ring der Bushwhacker bei Berührung knackt?


----------



## Shaman (5. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ohne eine Ersatzspule würde ich keine Rolle nehmen. Man kann es zwar nachkaufen,  aber es kosten in der Regel mehr. Vor allem wenn man z. B.  120-150m geflochtenes gekauft hat und nicht weiß,  wie viel Backing man aufspulen sollte.


----------



## andi2406 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*



gambinho schrieb:


> Die bushwhacker und die sargus sind heut endlich angekommen. Gefällt mir super die rute doch kam wie es kommen musste. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen sargus und Blackarc.
> Vom Gefühl her find ich die sargus besser nur hat sie eine deutlich kleinere spule als die arc 840
> 
> Edit: sargus 3000 behalten oder die 4000er nehmen? leider is bei der sargus auch
> ...


Der unsterste Ring der Bushwhacker knackt bei mir auch und so war es auch bei der Rute, die ich im Laden in der Hand hatte.


----------



## gambinho (5. August 2015)

Ja ok das beruhigt mich schonmal


----------



## simmi321 (5. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Also für Barsch und Forelle macht die Penzill in 1,5-6,5 Mega Spaß als günstige kann ich die ABU Vendetta 5-15g empfehlen die ist auch gut zum Gummifischen .


----------



## MrFloppy (5. August 2015)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Ich habe die penzil auch als 1+1 und ich empfinde sie als tauben stock. Ich hab auch ne illex und ne major craft in gebrauch, die haben weit feinfühligere  blanks.... 
Denke, dass im unteren und mittleren preissegment bis 100€ ne pulse oder mag pro lite die besseren alternativen sind. 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Inni (19. April 2016)

*AW: Frage zur Savage Gear Bushwhacker*

Hallo,

der Tröt ist vielleicht schon angestaubt, aber vielleicht interessiert es den Einen oder Anderen der das Abo machen möchte oder sich die Rute zulegen will.
http://www.fischundfangshop.de/vorteilsabonnement-02ik35010614.html#!prettyPhoto

Mein Sohn hat das Abo und Rute (20g - 60g WG) bekommen. Sollte seine Hechtrute werden.
Ich hatte die Rute letzte Woche mit an der Ostsee, mit GuFi auf Dorsch.
Ich bin schwer begeistert! Habe sie dann jeden Tag gefischt. Man merkte wirklich jeden Anstubser (sie bissen sehr zaghaft) und konnte somit viele Bisse verwandeln. Die Fangstatistik in unserem Boot zeigt das auch (25 zu 15 zu 3 bei gleichen Köder und gleicher Führung, Kumpel mit 15 hat zudem auch mehr Plan als ich). 

Kann sie nur empfehlen. Falls meine Daiwa mal flöten geht oder ich ne Bootsspinne suche kaufe ich mir die auch  #6


----------

